# Cheap dog food?



## GA DAWG (Feb 14, 2009)

Whats the cheapest dog food yall know of? I need it in 40 or 50lb bags..Can you buy any under 10 dollars a bag?


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Feb 14, 2009)

Why do you want 'cheap dog food'? You get what you pay for. Most dogs don't absorbe cheap food, so most of it is left on the ground for you to step in.


          BOB


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Feb 14, 2009)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Why do you want 'cheap dog food'? You get what you pay for. Most dogs don't absorbe cheap food, so most of it is left on the ground for you to step in.
> 
> 
> BOB



I'm guessing for coon feeders. At the feed store I work at the cheapest we got is $12.99 a bag. I've been thinking about using sweet feed for feeders, we got some for around $6 a bag.


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 14, 2009)

the dogs just blow it out and get no nutrients......


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Feb 14, 2009)

OK. Sweet feed will attract coons. Thought he had put his dogs in 'time-out' & that was their punishment.

           BOB


----------



## thomas williams (Feb 15, 2009)

There isn't any "cheap" dog food anymore. Even the cheap stuff is rediculous. I went to tractor supply last night and I couldn't believe how much it has gone up. Purina Hi Pro was up to $28 a bag. I also noticed that almost all of them have  gone to a 40lb bag with the 50lb price. Does anyone know whats goin on?


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, the dog food companies hired some marketing people from the cereal industry.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 15, 2009)

It is for the coon..


----------



## fishfinder1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I get mine at the local dollar store its $4 for a 15# bag and it fills a 5gal. bucket perfect


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Feb 15, 2009)

fishfinder1 said:


> I get mine at the local dollar store its $4 for a 15# bag and it fills a 5gal. bucket perfect



Yeah, but still in the long run your paying $12 for 45#.


----------



## Bird Hunter (Feb 16, 2009)

*Why dog food prices are increasing ...*

The price of dog food is going up for the same reason that prices of beef, cereal, milk, poultry, etc. are rising ... CORN!  And, of course, the price of corn is skyrocketing due to the ethanol craze. Ethanol is also the reason that midwestern farmers are taking acreage out of CRP and planting corn fence row to fence row on marginal land, which greatly reduces nesting, roosting and loafing cover for gamebirds, deer and other wildlife.  I've already seen about half of my South Dakota pheasant hunting coverts disappear.  I'm sure we could debate the "benefits" of ethanol all day, but people tend to forget that ethanol production has many side effects, inlcuding increased grocery prices, increased pollution due to run-off into waterways that are near marginal lands that are now planted in corn, increased wind erosion due to the planting of marginal lands, and vastly increased use of diesel fuel (something has to power the tractors used to plant, fertilize, spray, harvest and haul all the extra corn that's being planted).  I always wonder who is using all this ethanol?  I don't see many flex-fuel vehicles on the road.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Feb 16, 2009)

GA you may want to get in touch with your local bread man and see if you can get the old bread he picks up.  We use old bread and sweets and it is cheap, get a full pick up bed full for 35 bucks.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 17, 2009)

Nimrod71 said:


> GA you may want to get in touch with your local bread man and see if you can get the old bread he picks up.  We use old bread and sweets and it is cheap, get a full pick up bed full for 35 bucks.


We got a deal with our local bread folks..We can get a truck load of bread for about 7 dollars..Only thing about it is it goes through a heat when we put it in barrel..They did eat it good but have almost stopped..I dont think it draws them either..I have found candy..Its 125 a ton..I guess I'll go get some of it..Its the best thing I've ever used..Only thing is I have to go to TN to get it


----------



## NEGA (Feb 17, 2009)

Ghorley, I have some more peanut butter if you want it. I haven't used hardly any of it.


----------



## weedahoe (Feb 18, 2009)

NEGA said:


> Ghorley, I have some more peanut butter if you want it. I haven't used hardly any of it.





On a side note, Ive recently switched over (due to the higher and rising cost) to a 50# bag from Sams Club called Members Mark in a green bag for about 18$. My dogs (Rottie and Mastiffs) love it. I have tried more costly food and they turn their noses to it. They do each get a big can of food every weekend.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 18, 2009)

NEGA said:


> Ghorley, I have some more peanut butter if you want it. I haven't used hardly any of it.


I might get it from ya! I only have 1 jar left..Let me see how my candy deal works out first..


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 18, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I might get it from ya! I only have 1 jar left..Let me see how my candy deal works out first..


 

How much candy is in a ton?


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 18, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> How much candy is in a ton?


2000lb


----------



## beagle1 (Mar 1, 2009)

ive been putting M&M's in my 30 gal barrels. i think it attracts and keeps them pretty good.


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 1, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> 2000lb


 
Well dang ain't you a genius!

I meant like physically


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Mar 2, 2009)

Visit your local Kroger, look for Disney's Old Yeller Brand. Here in Augusta it runs about $13 dollars for a 50# bag, not under $10, but if you want it for coons might be worth checking into.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Mar 2, 2009)

Go by Tractor supply.. They have something called a Doggy Bag dog food I believe.. I could be wrong. But its usually like $9


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 2, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Well dang ain't you a genius!
> 
> I meant like physically


  A 55 gallon drum will hold about 350lb if that helps you any..


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Mar 17, 2009)

Grain is one of the reasons for feed prices.  Feed prices actually started dropping last August, 2008.  They only went back up slightly in February.  Always check the dates on the back of bags.  You never know how long those dealers have had them.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Mar 18, 2009)

Dawg, you trying to catch a coon or raise one or keep em around?  PM me if ya just want some(coons) I might can help


----------

